# JD1130 PTO not locking "on"



## Zebbyz (Nov 10, 2016)

Just acquired an 1130 and trying to get everything working... one of the main problems is the PTO will not lock on... it spring returns back to off... its a pull knob in the middle of the two gear sticks.

Second and possibly related issue.. is the diff lock is totally not working... its a foot pedal on the left on the driver seat... with an attached hand lever... would appreciate your infinite wisdom and any help you can throw my way !

Cheers
Guy
New Zealand


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

G'Day Zebbyz, welcome to the tractor forum.

I'm not familiar with the 1130, but from looking at your photos my guess is that there is a groove cut in the PTO pull shaft that latches into a slot when pulled full up. It might be that the pull shaft will not pull up completely. 

You might try spraying some penetrating oil on the shaft to get it to move freely


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Zebbyz, welcome to the forum.

I'm not really familiar with the 1130 JD either, but from looking at JDParts online it doesn't look like your problems are related. The differential lock is mechanically activated. Press down the pedal and the rod turns creating spring pressure to move a fork/collar and engage the gear. There has to be no tension on the gears for the spring to engage the diff lock as well as to DISengage it. You do have to keep foot pressure on the pedal to keep the diff lock engaged, otherwise the moment the tension eases off the gears, the spring will disengage the diff lock. This is normal.

I can't find ANY information on the PTO control valve in the parts catalog. The PTO is an independent PTO so it is hydraulically activated. Some of the larger 30 series JDs used a hydraulic pressure pilot detent to keep the PTO on, but since I can't find the PTO valve in the parts catalog, I'm not certain if the 1130 PTO valve was pilot pressure locked or manually locked by a slot in the rod as HarveyW suggested.

Wish I could help more.
Mark


----------



## Zebbyz (Nov 10, 2016)

Ahh HarveyW - thanks for the welcome... certainly is going to be a benefit I think !

Your groove theory makes sense, the entire machine is covered in a few generations of protective crap !... so the plan was to get a pile of degreaser and give it a solid washdown and clean the whole thing from head to toe. I do find it odd the the PTO won't lock as it seems all in perfect factory condition... just 40 years later lol.

No idea why the damn photos rotated... they aren't rotated at my end, but are when I upload them.

I'll give that a go and we will see what changes !

Cheers
Guy


----------



## Zebbyz (Nov 10, 2016)

TraderMark - thats very helpful also... thanks for looking into that for me... can you send me a link to where you did that ? I have found a parts resource but its a bit complicated for my IT brain... but to help you the 1120 and the 2020 seem to be also identical machines to my 1130.

The foot pedal is very loose, and effortlessly flops out to the LHS (with the attached handle) when touched... could easily be the spring you mention is gone.

I would love to get that working. As with this tractor its currently rear heavy with the tiller/hoe on the back and no front counterweights on it... it pulls a nice wheely without much effort !

With the PTO it seems there is also a MID deck PTO and there is a control lever on the RHS of the seat the inside lever... pic attached... that seems to switch it... but without the lock I am unable to tell if the PTO is engaging the mid deck or not... that doesn't help but it doesn't help to not be able to isolate what is and what is not working on the PTO.

I am guessing the mid deck PTO would have been for a mower deck ?? Not sure.

I'll upload a bunch of pics I have taken... as this is a little project for me to get everything back to working on it... just had an oil filter arrive from JD so want to give her a flush and fresh lot of oil and a filter.

No gauges are working... and really need my auto electrical mate to take a looky and see if we can't rewire those back in... and also hook up lights all round.

Cheers
Guy


----------



## Zebbyz (Nov 10, 2016)

I added my pics to an album and you can see them in there... here is a link to one of them... http://www.tractorforum.com/images/4/0/9/6/1/img_1937-2824.jpg


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Zebby,
Try this link, it's the on I use for JD parts. Just type in your model number in the search box and then select the option that matches your machine.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

HTH,
Mark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

The parts catalog does show a mid mount PTO for the 1130 but it just does NOT show the PTO control valve or linkage that I can find.

Good luck to you.


----------

